

TwitPic makes $1,600 every time Charlie Sheen tweets an image - rradu
http://blogs.forbes.com/chrisbarth/2011/03/02/charlie-sheens-twitpics-are-worth-1000-words-but-are-they-worth-1000/

======
corin_
Really shaky logic, taking the price that a premium network is charging and
the price for cheap adverts and getting the average. I'd be very surprised if
TwitPic's average rate is even close to $3, more likely ~$0.50.

------
ique
Did I miss something or do they not count the expenses for TwitPic?

If they only get $10,000 for 3,2 millions views it seems almost likely that
they're losing money, not making it...

Edit: A quick calculation tells me the expenses are actually quite negligible.
The picture is 174kb * 3,2m servings * $0.03/GB for amazon cloudfront traffic
(which I think they're using) means it's only cost them 16 bucks.

~~~
JacobAldridge
Also using data in the article, it says TwitPic gets between 3 and 4 million
visitors overall per day. Accepting all of the same assumptions they use for
Sheen's figures, that works out at about $10,000 per day.

At 70% profit margin, that's a business turning over $3.65M per annum, and
profit / margin of just over $2.5M.

Which I've just realised matches neatly with the figures in paragraph 4.

------
Tycho
Have any celebs tried to get themselves into a 'send me a free copy of your
product, and I will tweet about it' gig? Seems like a golden opportunity to
get tons of stuff (and good advertising for the companies obviously. Except
not technically advertising )

~~~
nhebb
It's way beyond that. Kim Kardashian reportedly gets $10k for a sponsored
tweet. As they say, nice work if you can get it.

~~~
Alex3917
My understanding is that this rate is only for peak hours, and only if she
doesn't tweet anything else for an hour afterwards. So even at those ridulous
rates there are probably many days when it doesn't make sense to do it.

